# What things have you done to increase the desire in your LD in your relationship?



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I am the HD in our relationship and over the 27 years of marriage I am becoming tired of all the things over the years I have been doing to keep my LD interested in being sexual. I wonder maybe I do all these things to fill my own desires to fill the sexual needs I feel. 

Some of the things I have done over the years to increase her desires for sexual pleasure. Listed in no particular order.

1. Bought a massage table and complete massage table set up.
2. Booked romantic get away weekends at bed and breakfast
3. Set up car rides to seclude areas near streams and overlooks to explore an outdoor experience.
4. purchased and installed a used hot tub couldn't afford a new one installed in a secluded area.
5. bought numerous toys vibrators and such.
6. candles and stereo for the bedroom to add to the atmosphere.
7. breakfast in bed made before she is even awake.
8. romantic movies to watch and cuddle
9. roll play of many different men she has talked about and thought about.
10 I am sure there are others.

What things have you done to keep raise the desire of your LD?

I so wish we had equal desire.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Communicated.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I tried almost all of those things, OP. I tried all the things my ex requested. I tried everything the (several) MCs suggested. I even did the 180 before there was something called the 180, all to no avail. One thing finally worked. I filed for divorce. Things got better for a few weeks, but then went back to essentially nothing. I went ahead with the divorce, and everything got much better after that in a new relationship.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> What things have you done to keep raise the desire of your LD?
> 
> I so wish we had equal desire.


Non-sexual alone time with her. Talking a walk, going to trivia night, playing pool. It gives us time to have fun, hold hands, flirt and generally act like we did when we dated. Once I started doing this again (with three kids, we had let things slide), the things that you listed were much better received.


----------

